# 2002 Lemond Alpe D'Huez???



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

I know that this is a similar post to this farther down the page, but I need some specific questions answered. First off I am looking to buy my first road bike and happened to find a new 51cm 2002 Alpe D'Huez at my local bike shop. It is currently on sale for $1,999 ($150 off of what they say is the suggested retail price) and I am sure I can work them down a little.Is the steel frame on the 2k2 a plus or a minus when compared to the light aluminum frames on many other bikes in the same price range? Do any of you bikers out there even think that this is anoffer worth pursuing? I am only 14 years old so there is a good chance I will get another bike sometime in the upcoming years if I find myself growing a lot or looking to race. This is really a starter bike which I am looking to do some charity rides and maybe a century or two. When and if I purchase this bike what upgrades would you look to make right off the bat to perhaps lower the cummulative weight of the bike or enhance its ride? Should I upgrade to full Ultegra or will 105/Ultegra get the job done for now? The stock wheelset isn't really that great so should I save some $$$ and get a nice set of carbon wheels, thus lowering the weight by a significant amount? Lastly are there any other bikes with similar secifications and a similar build that Isould consider? I appreciate any and all forms of reccomendations. Thanks again.
Jon


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Rip OFF ALERT!*

You should be able to buy a 2004 Alpe De Huez for less than $1600 US. Is that price Canadian or US dollars?


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

dagger said:


> You should be able to buy a 2004 Alpe De Huez for less than $1600 US. Is that price Canadian or US dollars?


That's US dollars, not Canadian.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Then I guess.....*

I guess you know that the bike shop is trying to rip you off then. The 2004 is aluminum with carbon fork, ultegra components and decent wheels. Price should be less than $1600 and now a lot of shops are discounting in order to inventory the 2005 line. Great bike if you get it from the right place. No reason to pay $1999 for an old bike with crappy components.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Also*

You can get a bike a size bigger with the Alpe because of the geometry(sloping top tube) allowing you some room to grow...They can fit the larger bike properly by using a shorter stem. Another good factor for consideration to make your purchase go further. Good luck


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok thanks. The price did seem pretty steep, but I'm going to see if I can work them down to a more reasonable sum. Thanks for the info. on the size that was something I didn't know.


----------

